# Plans for panel saw



## SACABINETMAKER (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi there. 
Who can help me with nice plans on an panel saw?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Have you done a web search?*

http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=slv8-&p=panel%20saw%20plans&type= :smile: bill
http://www.plansnow.com/dn3099.html
This one struck me as the best:


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

*Whoin' herines needs a panel saw...I hope I have these in order*


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Those are some pretty neat plans. I would love a panel saw. Has anyone come up with a track system or do you just buy the kit for 350 bucks? It would be really nice to be able to piece together a track system for the saw to slide on out of some kind of pipe and some kind of bushings(I've seen them before but don't remember the proper name for them!) to slide along the pipes. Could probably make the panel saw for a lot lease than the 350 dollar kits rockler sells.

Anyone ever build their own parts for the panel saw to slide on? Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check these out*

http://www.plansnow.com/dn3099.html
Plansnow has a plan for a "sliding carriage panel saw' :
*Sliding-Carriage Panel Saw Woodworking Plan*







*Nothing beats a panel saw *for quickly breaking down sheets of plywood for a project. Problem is that a tool like this can cost $1000 or more to buy. We built our panel saw for less than $350. 

Plus, we didn't like how commercial panel saws require so much shop space to maneuver plywood in and out of the saw. Our design solves this problem by letting you make both horizontal and vertical cuts..without having to flip the plywood panel over. This woodworking plan appeared in _ShopNotes_ magazine No. 88.
*Joinery Used *
*Suggested Power Tools*
Full lap joints, dadoes
Table saw, jig saw, drill press​


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

So if I'm really cheap and trying to figure out how to make my own panel saw from scrap wood and a few parts for the track. Does anyone know what I could use to slide on 3/4" pipes for rails?

I don't know if pillow blocks would work or not. Like these http://www.thebigbearingstore.com/servlet/the-Pillow-Block-Bearings-cln-Pressed-Steel/Categories

I'm not sure if something like these would slide on pipe or not? Or if there is something else made to slide on pipes?

I would like to try and build a panel saw and pretty sure I can but just can't seem to find what to use for slides, searched alot yesterday.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

ponch37300 said:


> So if I'm really cheap and trying to figure out how to make my own panel saw from scrap wood and a few parts for the track. Does anyone know what I could use to slide on 3/4" pipes for rails?
> 
> I don't know if pillow blocks would work or not. Like these http://www.thebigbearingstore.com/servlet/the-Pillow-Block-Bearings-cln-Pressed-Steel/Categories
> 
> ...


Use 1" pieces of pipes as slides with brackets for the saw welded on them


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

So 1" pipe over the 3/4" rails will slide good and still be square? That seems like an easy way to do it. Never even thought of that. Thanks


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

ponch37300 said:


> So 1" pipe over the 3/4" rails will slide good and still be square? That seems like an easy way to do it. Never even thought of that. Thanks


I dont know if will work either..it was just an idea I had from a sliding boring head I built one time to get thru a concrete wall back when I was a bank robber..LOL

Let me know wht you come up with


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bearcreek said:


> I dont know if will work either..it was just an idea I had from a sliding boring head I built one time to get thru a concrete wall back when I was a bank robber..LOL
> 
> Let me know wht you come up with


 
I'll see what I can come up with. I've been searching to find out how to make some sort of track but must not be looking in the right places. Maybe there is some sort of nylon or plastic slide with metal bracket that can slide freely and square on 2 pipes. 

I would have thought someone would have came up with a home made cheap panel saw. But if I'm going to spend 350 bucks just for the track kit I would rather just spend a couple more dollars and buy a track saw by festool.


----------



## SACABINETMAKER (Jul 19, 2009)

NO the pillow blocks wont work.Because its made to role in housing like en normal bearing and not slide from left to right.
It wont slide on pipe,or if it do slide,im sure theres gona be play.U dont want play on an panelsaw.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

SACABINETMAKER said:


> NO the pillow blocks wont work.Because its made to role in housing like en normal bearing and not slide from left to right.
> It wont slide on pipe,or if it do slide,im sure theres gona be play.U dont want play on an panelsaw.


Thanks, that's what I was thinking but wasn't for sure. They have to make something that is designed to slide along a pipe but I just can't seem to find it! I'll keep searching for something.


----------



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

The things you are looking for are called Linear Bearings, but they usually require a more precise shaft than a piece of pipe.
As a simple alternative, bore a hole in a piece of plastic (like delrin-af, teflon, hdpe, etc) that is the same size as the pipe and use that. You will probably need to sand the outside of the pipe so that it is smooth.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

daxinarian said:


> The things you are looking for are called Linear Bearings, but they usually require a more precise shaft than a piece of pipe.
> As a simple alternative, bore a hole in a piece of plastic (like delrin-af, teflon, hdpe, etc) that is the same size as the pipe and use that. You will probably need to sand the outside of the pipe so that it is smooth.


 
Thank you for the correct bearing!!! I did some searching and found a couple suppliers of linear bearings and track systems in my area. Going to contact them and see what I can come up with for a price. If it's not to much I'll probably go with them since it will glide smooth and true. If it's going to be to expensive I'll go with the white plastic and pipe system and see what I can come up with.

Either way once done I'll draw up some plans for on here for others that are as cheap as me!!!

Thanks again for the right bearing.


----------



## jrtempesta (Oct 12, 2008)

Shop notes has two sets of plans does anyone know wher to get the bearings for the stationary carriage model. Looks like a muffler clamp with a plastic bearings.I would tink a mix of the two saws would be the way to go.


----------



## SACABINETMAKER (Jul 19, 2009)

*Drum sander*

Hi there woodworkers:thumbsup:
Who out there have got plans for an home built Drum sander?
The 1ns you use to sand panels to thickness etc.
In South Africa we not so clued up with free plans as you gues overseas.:thumbdown:
I love to build my own machines ratha than go spend LOTS of money on new machines.


----------



## hodgehj (Jan 20, 2009)

If looking for bearings to ride on you might check out the local skateboard shop.


----------



## Steve John (Aug 27, 2009)

This is going to be my first project of the Spring. All I have to do is move all the plywood that is leaning against the wall of my garage shop to make room for it. I have all this plywood and find excuses not to build something with it because it is such a pain to work with. My second project will be the cabinet station for my tablesaw that I have been wanting to build for a long time. Thanks for the inspiration. I have favorited your project to remind me in the Spring to get busy.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like a good project coming up


----------



## dman65 (Sep 11, 2009)

You may want to look at some of the CNC router plans for some bearings to ride on pipe. CNCZone.com is one place you can start looking. One popular method is to use roller skate bearings available pretty cheap on e-bay mounted to angle iron.


----------

